# B-29



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

*I'm no RC guy, but I thought you could appreciate this one.*

Pretty incredible stuff! Make sure you watch the whole thing.

This aircraft runs on four chainsaw motors. (with realistic 4-cycle
B-29 "scale" engine sounds)

It even drops a model of the "Bell X-1" (the plane Chuck Yeager
flew during his "Speed of Sound Record Breaking Flight" in 1947)

It takes (2) Pilots to fly it;
(1) for the B-29 and (1) for the "Bell X-1"

Click on the following "Link" to download

"B-29 Model Aircraft"


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

how many times is it that this has been posted now??? LOL


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Here is another one. Pretty Cool.

http://www.hubsandspokes.com/archives/2007/09/15_scale_b29_rc.html


----------

